# Abilify added to my Lexapro



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I saw a psych for the first time in 8 years today because the DP is real bad. He added Abilify 2mg to take with my Lexapro once a day. He thinks it will boost the Lexapro and help with the "unreal" thoughts. Has anyone had success with this? Thanx.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

I was prescribed Abilify over a month ago to help with my depression, which i didnt know was actually the start of my DP. I dont know if you've seen the commercial for Abilify on television or as an ad, but Abilify is used as an ''add-on treatment'' for existing or unresolved depression that doesnt clear up with an antidepressant alone. So in a sense your doctor was right when he said that it would ''boost'' the effect of the Lexapro that you are already on.

As far as helping with the ''unreal'' thoughts, I have not seen a change in my DP thus far, and i am at the 5mg dose right now. Of course everyone is different, and what may work for someone, may not work for another. I think the best idea would be to give it some time and see how it affects you. Good luck.


----------



## curseofconstantsight (Feb 8, 2010)

I was prescribed Lexapro and Xanax for depression and anxiety respectively... It didn't do much to limit the DR/DP and hyperarousal that was driving me bonkers daily... I have now been prescribed Symbyax (olanzipine + fluoxetine) and it's done wonders... I think that I wasn't given an "add-on" for my Lexapro because I acted on my suicidal thoughts and my doc got me right on "treatment-resistant" Symbyax.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

insaticiable said:


> I dont know if you've seen the commercial for Abilify on television or as an ad, but Abilify is used as an ''add-on treatment'' for existing or unresolved depression that doesnt clear up with an antidepressant alone.


Yeah... we already went over this in another thread. I really hope you're not going by what you saw on a TV advertisement. It just so happens that pharmaceutical companies pay for advertisements that, shockingly enough, try to convince people to get their doctor to prescribe them the drugs they manufacture.

I'm not against anti-psychotics, so long as they are used correctly. In this case (a mixture of depressive and dissociative symptoms) there is zero evidence that this combination will work. None. At all.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, I've been taking Abilify 2mg with my Lexapro 20mg daily and so far no problems. I was worried about side effects, but I think I'm on too low a dose for that. I'll let you know after a month or so if Abilify helps at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

I've taken Lexapro briefly and Abilify over a few years on and off. They both seemed to help with depression/paranoia/psychosis but not for DP.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm moving up from 2mg to 5mg of Abilify today. Hope it helps.


----------

